# Looking to adopt/rehome a toy poodle (UK)



## L2665 (12 mo ago)

Hi,

I'm in the UK and looking to adopt a toy poodle. I was wondering if anyone had any advice on where I could rehome one from? I have been searching for awhile now. I've had a look at several rescues but finding it difficult to find a toy poodle or if we do require us to have a secure garden (our garden cannot be totally secure as its a communal garden). We don't mind age and happy to adopt multiple dogs at once if they need to be kept together. Also happy to travel across the UK.

We are based in the Lake District.

Any help would be hugely appreciated!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome to you 😊. Fellow member @fjm is also in the UK, I think maybe in the general area where the Cambridges 😍 visited today, and several others are there, too, like @The Popster. Perhaps in a few hours some will come by and have suggestions.

My Toy Poodle was a young adult and posted on Craigslist, but here in California, so I'm of no use to you. Bet you can get some great ideas here in time.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you would be very lucky to find a toy poodle available for adoption in the UK - and the few there are may have pretty stringent adoption requirements, especially given the very high demand through Covid. I assume you have tried the breed rescues: Adopt | poodlenetworkuk stopped accepting applications after the first lockdown, but may now be open again; Home | mysite has not been updated in some time but may still be active; Breed Clubs | Uniting the Poodle Clubs Of Great Britain | Poodle Council has a list of all the poodle breed clubs, including toys - it may be worth asking the relevant secretaries if they know of any dogs for rehoming. I would also email breeders in your area and ask them - it is just possible that they may have had young dogs returned to them as the owners' circumstances change.

Poodles do very occasionally come up in general rescue, although you are much more likely to find a poodles cross, and usually larger than toy-sized: Dogs Trust of course, and DogsBlog.com, although the latter is now mainly overseas rescues. I would be wary of the free listing sites - lots of scams, lots of puppy farmers and illegal imports, despite Lucy's Law, and rather too many people trying to make a profit out of their dogs. Plus the prices are often higher than for a healthy, happy pup from a reputable breeder who does everything right.

Good luck!


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

I looked for about a year for a poodle to adopt and they are so hard to find. There were cockapoos and cavapoos and poos with other mixes but very rarely did I find a poodle of any size. If there was then it was either very old or had issues that I couldn't deal with.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

These are fairly typical:
Poodle/Shih Tzu cross: Dave - 18 month old male Shih Tzu cross Poodle available for adoption
Bichon/poodle cross (bite history): Dickens - 4 year old male Bichon Frise cross Poodle available for adoption


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Many Tears Animal Rescue in Wales often have poodles and poodle crosses in. They rehome all over the UK. Not sure what their policy is re communal gardens.

My darling wonderful collie, Tass (rip) came from them.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I think your best bet would be to contact good breeders in your area who require dogs to be returned to them if their home situation doesn’t work out. 

You would find those breeders the same way you would if searching for a puppy. But let them know you’re interested in an adult, should one come available.


----------

